
Is there a technique for getting content on a social based website at the start? - britman

======
britman
The question arises around the fact that at the start of an application that
relies on user content there is none, so do people spam friends to get this
content or is there other ways of getting a site up and running with useful
content?

------
zaidf
Have presignups. In week before launch, we spent 75% of our time signing up
users in advance.

